# Rancilio Epoca Boiler not filling?



## Terry123 (May 11, 2016)

Hi Fellow coffee enthusiasts

I am having problems with my Epoca 2 group DE model. Was using it two days ago and nothing was coming out of the group heads. I noticed that the tank level was low. So i switched it off. Today i stripped the back and sides off and found the pump is working but is possibly blocked somewhere?? I am aware that when the boiler falls below a certain level it doesn't heat up, so i manually poured some water into the boiler until the light went green. Then the heat kicked in which enabled steam to come out of the steam wands and boiling water out of the water outlet as per normal. When you press the automatic buttons for a shot the pump kicks in but no water.

Does anyone have any ideas? as i am very unhappy without coffee!!!

Im thinking of taking the the group heads off and descale/cleaning them tomorrow.

TIA

Terry


----------

